
BBM (BlackBerry Messenger) is shutting down on May 31 - Hongwei
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/18/the-consumer-version-of-bbm-is-shutting-down-on-may-31/
======
Hongwei
Not sure how many here would have used BBM or BlackBerries, but it was
iMessage _years_ before iMessage came out. And for a few years after the
iPhone, the network effect of your contact list on BBM was the main reason to
keep using a blackberry.

I haven't touched the app (or the phone) for 6+ years now, but as someone in
Canada, I'm sad to see this go.

